# [Trigger Warning] An article about a cause of schizophrenia as extremely low self esteem



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I stumbled across this and I completely agree with everything said here as this is how I felt about 3 months ago...my self esteem was so extremely low from having had issues for 7 years and constant dp that I was going into another reality and was severely disconnecting myself

http://nlp-wiki.wikispaces.com/NLP+and+Schizophrenia

I rlly do believe everything that this article says ...and no I'm not trying to scare ppl I just wanted to post about something scary I went thru a few months ago from isolating myself too much and feeling so so bad about myself.

This is not about dp and I'm not trying to connect the 2.


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

If its not about DP then dont post this here please, you're only affecting people who you should KNOW very well will have a miserable day after reading this. You have every right to post this here, and I do not know your story at all, from my perspective this is 100% damaging to anyone trying to recover. coming to the one place where i can try and find refuge from my symptoms, and finding this kind of stuff that only exacerbates my symptoms and does absolutely nothing for me or others in the same kind of situations just makes things feel hopeless for a second. Im sorry you have had DP for 7 years, you must be very strong. I dont think after 7 years you should keep no torturing yourself by reading all this shit from wiki, whether true or not. I did the same thing for like 4 months straight and i just said fuck it, it was destroying myself. Talk about what you went through, you will get a lot more responses, not to mention helpful ones, let it out, but don't post scary wiki pages just for the sake of comfort. No one can give you that comfort but yourself, and here we try our hardest to hold each other up while we make the process of self-recovery, in all sense of the word.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I can understand ur opinion and view but I just thought it was highly intriguing that's mainly why I posted it. I did put trigger warning so u had the choice to NOT open it.

I was hoping to open up an interesting discussion about it, not to put it in ppls minds about it correlating to there dp.

P.s I'm in a much better place now


----------



## deckeromega12345 (Feb 23, 2014)

You have every right to post whatever you would like to post, but if I'm not mistaken you made another post about Schizophrenia a long time ago that resurfaced recently. I really do think there are certain things that just shouldn't be posted on here because of how triggering the content may be. I did not open the link but based on the other reply it sounds quite bad, a long with the other thread I was mentioning that really set me off for awhile. I'm not trying to be rude or single you out, but just be more cautious about some of things you post and if it's very triggering let it be known in the post itself that you highly caution someone to read this if they have so and so fear. I mean all of this in the least disrespectful way possible.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

It says * trigger warning * on the title of the post

And I personally think it's an interesting topic to discuss.

If there are sensitive people here then they should know not to open the thread...plus I did say that it is in no way relating to dp.

It's mainly the dpers with panic and high anxiety that can't handle these posts I've noticed ...perhaps I should direct this post at long term dpers who are more relaxed and calm and who don't get freaked out by silly things..


----------



## deckeromega12345 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, I understand and I wasn't trying to attack you I'm just saying sometimes trigger warning could be a little thing or something really bad ya know. But, that's not a bad idea, I'm just asking to maybe put a bit of a larger warning at the beginning of the post if it's highly triggering.


----------



## i.became.so.numb (Jul 24, 2013)

People should be careful, just by reading this article they may develop schizophrenia! Im not going to read that.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

IMHO this is indeed inappropriate at this point. Yes, it says trigger warning, but it belongs in the General Mental Health discussion. I've asked that it be moved.
*Secondly the information in this article -- and I will stake my life on it -- is completely innaccurate; I'm sorry to be so harsh but the information in it is garbage. So this is doubly confusing for people here. This is a DP/DR forum and not a forum on schizophrenia -- the two are not in any way the same.*

Also, someone is kicking 3 year old threads back up to the top ... on schizophrenia ... or very old arguments.

Please check the dates on posts as well (I know a separate issue.)

Reported to be moved another forum section.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Dreamer that's fine about moving it to the other section

But I think ur wrong about the reasons for the development of schizophrenia.
Yes drugs can cause it, genetics may play a role in it but it stems from abuse and trauma and as the article says extremely lows elf esteem and isolation.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

No, it is a medical/neurological condition. There is no trained professional scientist, psychiatrist, M.D., therapist worth their salt who would believe in that article. Again, I don't know what it would take to prove it to you. Obviously nothing. There is so much study into schizophrenia at this point the amount of paperwork from journals could fill the Grand Canyon. I am sorry, you are incorrect. And that is very unfortunate.

I again, would bet you a billion dollars that I am correct. I know this is not caused by abuse and trauma. It simply isn't.

We have to agree to disagree.

Bottom line this should have been posted in another forum, not the main board again.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Dreamer you and I have very different personality types so unfortunately we cannot convince each other. I'm not totally disregarding what u are saying...in some cases I believe yes there can be a genetic or medical component. But I strongly think that it's related to self loathing, self hate, isolation and extreme abuse/neglect.

In the article it says the result is the disconnect from reality because they have gone too far inward and are to ashamed of themselves and afraid to engage in life because of there terrible self esteem it makes perfect sense to me.

Excuse me for saying so but why r u so set on the condition not being caused by trauma and abuse? Do u rlly know the damaging affects of what abuse can do...it can turn u so far inward and that's basically what schiz is...too far inward.

I did not see the other forum sections I just posted it here coz that's where I usually always post..but I'm sure it will be moved.


----------



## deckeromega12345 (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree that the possibility of it being from abuse/trauma/neglect is valid but not the sole reason for it. The genetic component is definitely there, there have been valid scientific studies done that prove somebody with an immediate family member with the illness is by far more likely to get it. As well as the environmental factors such as hypoxia and infection during pregnancy. In my opinion the idea of trauma and neglect being the cause for the majority of Schizophrenia cases is incorrect. There are people born with it and they had no chance to be abused neglected or have a trauma.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

> Excuse me for saying so but why r u so set on the condition not being caused by trauma and abuse? Do u rlly know the damaging affects of what abuse can do...it can turn u so far inward and that's basically what schiz is...too far inward


Ah MissJess,
I could say to you, "why are you so set on believing this is caused by trauma and abuse." 
In the past it was believed that schizophrenia was caused by a "schizophrenogenic mother" -- icy cold. 2 such women who were told they cause schizophrenia in their kids sat down for coffee some 50 years ago and started the National Alliance for the Mentally Ill, and planted the seeds for scientific research.

I am fully aware abuse is damaging. Anyone who is abused is subject to all manner of problems. But abuse does NOT cause schizophrenia. One might as well say abuse causes diabetes. It was believe for a long time that ulcers were the result of "stress." It was discovered ... 15 or more years ago that ulcers are caused by some whacky intestinal bacteria and can be treated easily. My husband suffered with such a condition for years.

Incorrect assumptions led to his suffering for a good portion of his life. One month of treatment 15 years ago and he has no more problems.

We simply have to agree to disagree.
On this I cannot change my mind. I find no proof otherwise.
If someone gave me tangible scientific proof, I would reexamine my position. The scientific community did years and years ago.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Dreamer we will never agree and that is ok we r very different personalities..


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Fair enough.

Damn, I had a video of a high functioning woman with schizophrenia it won't play. If you read books by individuals with the disease, met them in person, spoke with them ... you cannot depend on the internet.

We agree to disagree.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know where I watched it but I watched a woman who overcame her schizophrenia and she is now a speaker and advocate for it. She told the audience that it see her horrible self esteem that was the cause of all her voices and delusions...she said she had to make friends with her voices and face the pain she had been hiding for so many years and she recovered.

I'm going to see if I can find it, it was a rlly amazing video.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Dreamer

I found it...watch this video: 




It's truly moving in my opinion...let me know what u think

Also check out her page: http://www.ted.com/speakers/eleanor_longden
This lady is a true inspiration to me.

P.s I cried and I think she rlly is an amazing woman to overcome that and to become an empowered individual who is now a top psychologist


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

I read that article and there s nothing new information there. It has nothing to do with our symptoms at all. I can t relate to anything.

It is obvious how scared you are of getting schizo. Maybe we all are. So I think it would be better not to exacerbate the fear. Good luck!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

marry1985 said:


> I read that article and there s nothing new information there. It has nothing to do with our symptoms at all. I can t relate to anything.
> It is obvious how scared you are of getting schizo. Maybe we all are. So I think it would be better not to exacerbate the fear. Good luck!


Mayb u shud reread my post! I don't give a fuk about schizophrenia I just find the illness to be fascinating and I am not scared at all. I did put a warning for ppl not to open it.

This post has nothing to do with dp as I already said ..


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

missjess said:


> Mayb u shud reread my post! I don't give a fuk about schizophrenia I just find the illness to be fascinating and I am not scared at all. I did put a warning for ppl not to open it.
> 
> This post has nothing to do with dp as I already said ..


So why not post that article on a schizophrenia forum hmm?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Who said anything about NLP?? I wasent referring to anything they were saying about NLP in the article.
Dr B I think u should watch the video I posted here in youtube: 




Fuk NLP lol it doesn't do shit


----------

